# help with stone dust!!



## emwiss86 (Mar 6, 2011)

would 6 inches be good?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Stone dust is quite dusty, so I hope you are going to be happy with being covered in it when you are finished._

_Your horses should also be shod, as stone dust is horrible for wearing hooves down, and fairly quickly._


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I would have the top soil removed & have plain sand put down, no more that 4 inches deep.


----------

